# Avatar size



## Chickenhawk (May 4, 2010)

So, recently switched to Google Chrome, and I've noticed that Alexmurphy's avatar size is MASSIVE. Like, half as wide as my screen.

Everybody else's is normal.

EDIT:
Wait a second...does the same thing with IE and Firefox. Guessing it was a Mod being funny. Success. lol


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 4, 2010)

Yeah, the mods are having a little fun. 

Has nothing to do with Chrome.


----------



## El Caco (May 4, 2010)

So you are saying wham with their shirts off wasn't immediately obvious to you?


----------



## Chickenhawk (May 4, 2010)

s7eve said:


> So you are saying wham with their shirts off wasn't immediately obvious to you?



Oddly enough, no. Too many noobs lately, just thought it was his normal avatar


----------

